# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Access (please and thank you)

## ModelInProgress

I have 25+ posts now, could I please have access to my own profile (as well as to the female forum). 

Thank you

----------


## PT

i will ask admin. are you female or male?

----------


## quarry206

> i will ask admin. are you female or male?


Female, modelinprogress is my wife.

----------


## *Admin*

taken care of....

----------


## PT

> Female, modelinprogress is my wife.


take care

----------


## ModelInProgress

Thank you :Smilie:

----------

